# nav man mapping update



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hello fellow NavMan users  

while our fellow garmin/tom tom get lost in Eastern Europe and Russia we won`t as there is a new mapping update available from the Navman web site covering the whole of Eastern Europe and Russia, so now there is no reason not to venture further east :wink: 

Just got to get the Indian sub continent then we are on our way to Australia overland :roll: 

Tramp


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Yet they can't get their act right on the new S100 - you can't load POIs
Richard


----------

